# التسرب النفطي وتأثيرة وطرق معالجتة



## المهندسه ليى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

التسرب النفطي .. مسامير في نعش البيئة



يعتبر النفط ومشتقاته ذو خطورة سمّية عالية نظراً لانبعاث الغازات عند التبخر أو تحلل جزيئات النفط المنسكب, وكذلك لاحتواء النفط وخصوصا النفط الخام على غازات سامه أخرى ككبريتيد الهيدروجين (h2s) وغيره
ويُعد النفط ومشتقاته واحداً من أهم الملوثات المائية المتميزة بانتشارهاالسريع، فقد يصل إلى مسافة تبعد 700 كم عن منطقة تسربه. ويصدر هذا التلوث عن حوادثناقلات النفط الخام أو المكرر، كما تُعد المصافي النفطية واحدة من المصادر الهامةلتلوث الماء بالنفط، لأن المصافي تستهلك كمية من الماء، ثم تلقيه في البحار أوالأنهار مع مقدار من النفط. كما أن الاستثمار فيعرض البحر سواء في مرحلة التنقيب أم الإنتاج يشكل مصدراً إضافياً للتلوث بالنفط عنطريق التسرب، وتقدر كمية التسرب من البئر النظيف بنحو 5 بالألف من كمية الإنتاج. كما يتسرب النفط أيضاً أثناء تحميل وتفريغ الناقلات، وتُقدَّر كمية النفط المتسربةسنوياً إلى البحار والمحيطات من مصادر التلوث بالنفط بنحو 10 ملايين طن.

يحدث التسرب النفطي او التلوث بالمشتقات النفطية من خلال البقع الزيتية التي تلوث مياه الشرب وتعجز محطات التصفية عن معالجتها تعود الى عدة اسباب، اقدام المصانع والمعامل على تصريف مخلفاتها في النهر بدون معالجة وارتفاع التراكيز الكيمياوية ومن ضمنها الزيوت والشحوم والمركبات الهادروكاربونية.
وأن فلاتر التصفية تعجز عن معالجة البقع الزيتية واستخلاصها من مياه الشرب، وان الفلتر الواحد في المشروع يتوقف عن العمل خلال عدة دقائق بسبب الزيوت التي تلوث المياه.
ويحدث التلوث بالمشتقات النفطية من خلال ​1- مصافي النفط و مخلفاتها الناتجة من عمليات تكرير النفط 
2- مخلفات معالجة الوقود الناتجة من محطات الكهرباء الغازية والحرارية اضافة الى ان هذه المحطات تتميز بكثرة استخدامهاللوقود وهناك احتمال لتسرب نفطي الى المصادر المائية خاصة في حال كون انبوب تجهيزالوقود يمر بمحاذاة النهر كما ان مطروحات المحطات تتضمن احتواءها على الزيوتوالشحوم التي تستخدم في تزييت المحركات والمضخات
3- الاعمال الارهابية في تفجير الأنبوب الناقلة للنفط
4 - قيـام بعض ناقـلات النفط بتفريـغ محتويات صهاريجها من المخلّفات البتروليّة فـي المياه عند غياب الرقابة الدولية والقانون الدولي وعنـد الغفلة عـن الله سبحانه وتعالى الذي حرّم الضرر والإضرار والإفساد والفساد.
وتنتقـل المواد النفطية هذه إلى السواحل، مسببة تلوث البيئة الساحلية ومؤثرة في الأحياء الموجودة في السواحل، ومؤثرة على مياه الشرب، حيث الكثير من الدول تستعمل مياه البحر للشرب بعد تحليلها والتقطير.

5 - غرق الناقـلات النفطية المحمَّلة بالنفط أو اصطدامها بالسفن الأخرى 
6 -تدفق زيت البترول أثناء عمليات التنقيب عن النفط في المناطق المغمورة، ويحدث التسرب عن طريق ضخ البترول .الى ناقلات النفط أثناء تصديره الى الدول الأخرى . وقد يؤدي ذلك إلـى موت عـدد لا يحصى من طيور والأسماك والكائنات البحرية الكثيرة
7 - وقـد يحدث التسرّب بانفجار آبار النفط أو بأجهزة إنتاج النفط أو حدوث تآكل كيماوي في خطوط أنابيب النفط 

8 -كما إن من أسباب التلوث بالبقع الزيتية إلقاء مخلَّفات الصناعات البترولية فيمـا إذا كان مطلاً على ماء البحر أو النهر. حيث يحدث في بعض الأحيان أن تقوم بعض معامل التكرير أو محطات معالجة زيت البترول الخام التي تعمل بالقرب من شواطئ بتصريف مخلفات ونفاياتها الملوثة بزيت البترول ومشتقاته إلـى المياه مباشرة مـن دون معالجة أو فصل لهذا الزيت.
وقـد يتبخّر النفط مـن صهاريج البتـرول والغاز الطبيعي والمنتجات البترولية وتنتقل إلى الجو ثم تسقط في البحر أو في النهر أو في البحيرة مع مياه الأمطار.فتؤدي الى تلوث مائي لا تحمد عقباه .
ويذكر أن عدة ملايين من الأطنان من الزيت الفاسد تطفو اليوم فوق المحيطات، وهو مصدر خطر خصوصاً إذا ما وصل إلى الشاطئ أو إلى أماكن غطس الطيور لصيد الأسماك، وقد كان إلـى عهد قريب تنظف الناقلات في البحر مضيفة عدّة ملايين أخرى إلى تلوث المحيطات، لكنه حديثاً رفض هذا الأسلوب.
وقضت بقع الزيت على كثير من القشريات والطحالب بسبب تغطية الصخور بطبقات سميكة من الزيت، ولقد كانت الخسارة الاقتصادية نتيجة لهذا التلوث كبيرة جداً عندما تواجدت علـى سواحل البحر السياحية ولعدّة سنوات كانت بقع قطرانية تدمِّر بيوت المصطافين الأمر الذي تسبب في توقف برامج السياحة والاصطياف.
ولإزالة البقع الزيتية قامت الشركات باستخدام مواد كيماوية من أجل التخلص من الزيت كيماوياً، ولكن هذه المحاولة لم تكن ناجحة، فإنّ المواد المستعملة فيها لا تقل في خطورتها عن بقع الزيت نفسها.
إضافة إلى الخسائـر التي سببتها الزيوت فقـد غطت المياه بغبار رملي وطباشيري لامتصاص الزيت، لكن قسماً مـن الزيت غاص في القاع فأصبح من المستحيل التخلص منه، وقد أثر ذلك الزيت في الأحياء الموجودة في قاع المحيط.
تأثيرات التسرّب النفطي:

ورغم ان حجم التسرب مهم جداً، إلا أن حجم الضرر يتأثر بعوامل أخرى مثل نوعية النفط المتسرّب و مكان التسرّب-وكذلك الحرارة، الرياح والطقس.

للنفط تأثيرات خانقة، فهو مادة سامة غالباً ما تبتلعها الطيور والثدييات عندما تكون تنظّف نفسها. فالسمك يمتصّه عبر الخياشيم وبسبب الالتصاق المباشر. وقد يسبب الدخان والتسرّب النفطي الغثيان للناس في المناطق المتضررة.

وحتى عندما لا قتل النفط، قد يكون له تأثيرات أكثر خبثاً تستمر على المدى الطويل. فمثلاً، فقد يؤذي بيض السمك،وصغار السمك. كما يمكن أن يتجمّع عبر سلسلة الغذاء عندما يأكل الإنسان عدد من الأسماك التي تخزّن النفط في أجسامها.
تأثير التلوث النفطي على التروة السمكية و الاضرر بها:
ان كثافة النفط أقل من كثافة الماء فهو يطفو على سطح الماء مكوناً طبقة رقيقة عازلة بين الماء والهواء الجوي، وهذه الطبقة تنتشر فوق مساحة كبيرة من سطح الماء مما يمنع التبادل الغازي بين الهواء والماء فلا يحدث ذوبان للأكسجين في مياه النهر مما يؤثر على التوازن الغازي، كما تمنع الطبقة النفطية وصول الضوء إلى الأحياء المائية فتعيق عمليات التمثيل الضوئي التي تعتبر المصدر الرئيسي للأكسجين والتنقية الذاتية للماء مما يؤدي إلى موت كثير من الكائنات البحرية واختلال في السلسلة الغذائية للكائنات الحية. كما تتجمع بعض أجزائه على شكل كرات صغيرة سوداء تعيق حركة الزوارق وعمليات الصيد بالشباك كما أن المركبات النفطية الأكثر ثباتاً تنتقل عن طريق السلسلة الغذائية وتختزن في أكباد ودهون الحيوانات البحرية، وهذه لها آثار سيئة بعيدة المدى لا تظهر على الجسم البشري إلا بعد عدة سنوات ويمكن ادراج اكبر تأثيرها وهي كمايلي :-
أ- التأثير على اليرقانات والأحياء النهرية الدقيقة التي تتغذى عليها الأسماك.
ب - التأثير على الأسماك والأحياء المائية حيث تصبح الأسماك أكثر تعرضاً للهلاك بتأثير حموضة الماء، كذلك تقوم بإتلاف الجهاز التنفسي للأسماك. 
ج - التأثير على الطيور حيث يقود التلوث النفطي إلى قتل الطيور التي تعتمد في غذائها على الأحياء البحرية كاليرقانات فهناك بعض الطيور الغاطسة والتي تعتمد في غذائها على الغوص والصيد- وعندما تغوص عبر بقعة زيتية تتشرب بالزيت، الذي ربما تسبب جزئياً في فنائها أو إلحاق ضرر في ريشها. 
د - تأثير التلوث على الرخويات والمحار حيث يتم ملاحظة حالات نفوق هائلة عند حدوث حالات تسرب للنفط ووصوله إلى منطقة الساحل. 
ه - التأثير على مشاريع مياه الشرب حيث أن النفط ومخلفاته من أصعب المعضلات التي تواجه القائمين على معامل التقطير وتحلية مياه البحر في منطقة الخليج العربي فضلا عن البقع النفطية الناتجة من التسرب للنفط وذلك نظرا لإمكانية تأثيرها على جودة المياه المنتجة للشرب.
*كيفية الحماية و المكافحة وسيتم شرحها:*

· البايولوجية 
· ميكانيكية ((Mechanical
· كيميائية ((Chemical
· الإحراق بموقع بقعة الزيت (In Site Burning)
· تنظيف الساحل ((Shoreline Clean-up
· المعالجة والتخلص من المخلفات(Waste handling and disposal) 
· عمل لا شي (do nothing )​ 
1- المكافحة البيولوجية :
- هناك بعض أنواع البكتريا التي لها القدرة على تفكيك جزيئات الهيدروكربونات و تحويلها إلى جزيئات أخرى صغيرة و سهلة الذوبان في الماء و من ثم تحويلها إلى مواد اقل ضرر إلا إن هذه العملية الطبيعية شديدة البطء وتحتاج إلى وقت طويل لا استكمالها ولذلك لا يمكن الاعتماد عليها في إزالة مثل هذه الملوثاتويمكن مكافحة التلوث النفطي بواسطة البكتيريا. 
- قد وجد بعض العلماء أن عدداً من الإحياء الدقيقة المجهرية التي تستطيع تحليل المواد النفطية في الوقت نفسه تستطيع تحويل البُقع النفطية إلى قطرات دقيقة جداً في الماء.وقـد استخـدمت بعض شركـات البترول والمختـبرات الكيماوية المتخصصة في بعض البلاد الغربية هذه الأحياء المجهرية علـى نطاق واسع في معالجة البقع النفطية فـي البحار والمحيطات التي تَسرِّب النفط إليها إما بكسر الناقلة أو ما أشبه ذلك.
- علماء الهندسة الوراثية توصلوا إلى طريقة للقضاء على هذه المشكلة فهو إيجاد أنواع من البكتريا لها القدرة على تحمل سمية هذه المواد النفطية وتحويلها إلى مادة غذائية لها، ويتم ذلك بتهجين أكثر من نوع من أنواع البكتريا الموجودةفي الطبيعة وإحداث عدد كبير من التبادل بين جيناتها المختلفة للوصول الى الصفات المطلوبة وإنتاج نوع جديد من البكتريا التي لاوجود لها في الطبيعة لها القدرة على استعمال النفط كغذاء لها ، وقد استخدمت هذه الطريقة الخيرة على نطاق واسع لمعالجة مشكلة بحيرات النفط التي خلفتها حرب الخليج الثانية وحققت نتائج مدهشة. 






2- التخلّص من المنطقة الملوثة بالطُرُق الميكانيكية، مثلاً:
أ ـ استخـدام الحواجـز الطافية لتسييج البقعة النفطية للحيلولة دون انتشار النفط المكوّن منها.
ب ـ استعمال المواد الماصّة الـتي تعرقل حركة البقعة النفطية جزئياً مثل الصوف الزجاجي والمايكا، وتُرشّ هذه المواد من قوارب صغيرة ثم يتم جمعها بواسطة شبكات دقيقة وتنقل إلى حيث يمكن التخلّص منها إما حرقاً في أفران خاصة أو يتم استخلاص النفط الموجود فيها ويعاد استعمالها من جديد.
ج ـ استعمال طريقة المصّ بواسطة أجهزة خاصة تمصّ البقع النفطية مثل المكانس الكهربائية، وبذلك يتمكن من فصل النفط عن الماء.
د ـ استعمال أجهزة تقـوم بقشط طبقـة النفط السميكة الطافية فوق سطح المياه ويتم تجميع النفط المقشوط وسحبه باستخدام المضخّات.
ي ـ استخدام أجهزة الحزام الناقل التي تمرّ حزاماً معدنياً عبر طبقة النفط اللزجة حيث يلتصق النفط بالحزام ويمكن التخلص منه لاحقاً.
و - يتم محاصرة التلوث النفطي باستخدام أجهزة ومعدات خاصة مع الاستعانة بالجرافات والكانسات، وهذه التقنية تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً تتعرض هذه البقع النفطية لعوامل المناخ والتيارات البحرية حيث تتشتت وتتحطم بفعل الضوء مما يزيد صعوبة عملية المكافحة.
3- المكافحة الكيميائية :
وهي عملية رش لبقعة الزيت بمواد كيميائية تسمى المشتات( Dispersants ) أو مواد تساعد على توزع جزيئات الزيت المنسكب ومن ثم تحيط هذه المشتات بالزيت وتستقر تحت الماء, وتستخدم لتقليل الأضرار البيئية ويعتمد استخدامها على أماكن معينة وليس دائما, لذلك لابد من أخذ الموافقة من الجهات المختصة ( مصلحة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة) لاستخدامها.
كذلك من العمليات الكيميائية الوسيط الحيوي ( Bioremediation) وتستخدم لتسريع عملية التحلل البكتيري بإضافة وزيادة نسبة المغذيات (Nutrients) النيتروجين والفسفور, وخاصة النيتروجين ضروري لزيادة أعداد البكتيريا للقيام بعملية التحلل​ 

4- الطرق الأخرى ( الكيميائية و الفيزيائية )
a. إحراق طبقة النفط : لكنها غير مفيدة لعدة أسباب منها ( عدم احتراق النفط بشكل كامل ، ضررها على النظام البيئي المائي ، تطاير الغازات السامة وغيرها من الاحتراق).
b. المنظفات الصناعية : وهي تساعد على انتشار النفط في الماء حيث تكون هذه المواد مع النفط مستحلبات ثابتة إلى حد كبير ثم تختفي هذه البقعة ولكن المشكلة أنها تحتاج إلى كميات كبيرة جداً من المنظفات الصناعية الكيميائية لان بقع الزيت كبيرة بالإضافة إلى أن أثر المنظفات على الكائنات الحية كبير من كونها مواد كيميائية .
c. الحواجز و هي لتجميع النفط في مكان و مساحة اصغر و من ثم محاولة امتصاصه .

5- تنظيف الساحل : 
تعتبر عملية تنظيف السواحل المتضررة بالزيت من أعقد عمليات المكافحة وأعلاها من ناحية التكاليف نظرا لخصائص الزيت وصعوبة استخلاصه وتنظيف الساحل منه. وتستخدم في أعمال التنظيف عدة معدات ويعتبر من أعمال المكافحة الميكانيكية ومنها معدات الحفر والتجميع اليدوية, وكذلك المعدات الثقيلة كسيارات الشفط ومضخات الماء والبخار وحاويات تجميع الزيوت ومخلفاتها وغيرها.
6- المعالجه والتخلص من المخلفات :
تترك حوادث انسكاب الزيوت كميات هائلة من المخلفات وكذلك كميات كبيرة من الزيوت مختلطة بالماء, فيجب مراعاة تجميعها أولاً بأول وتوفير المرادم المؤقتة والمعدات اللازمة ليتم التخلص منها بصورة سليمة بيئيا.ً 
7- عمل لاشئ :
من الأفضل في بعض حالات التسرب النفطي عمل لاشئ, وترك الزيت يتحلل طبيعياً بواسطة حركة الأمواج او بواسطة المد والجزر. و تتبع هذه الطريقة بعد دراسة اثار الزيت المنسكب والمنطقة المتواجد فيها ومدى جدوى عمليات المكافحة ويتم على ضوء ذلك التقرير من قبل الجهة المختصة متمثلة بمصلحة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة عن كيفية المكافحة او ترك الزيت ليتحلل طبيعياً​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

_مشكوريين وعاشت ايدك على الموضوع الشيق بس ممكن تذكر لي اسماء البكتريا الخاصه لتحلل المواد الهيدروكاربونيه اذا ممكن مع شكري وتقديري _


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جدا مفيد ننتظر المزيد ..........


----------



## enas2 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you
ممكن لو امكن المزيد عن المعالجة الكيميائية للتسرب النفطي بواسطة المخلفات الزارعية والمشتتات وباستخدام الشعر لان مشروعي في هذا الموضوع


----------



## chemical (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمفيد فقط نريد ان نعرف من المواد التي تساعد على الفصل او الاذابة هي المشتات (dispersants) ما هي هذة المادة وكيفية عملها والمادة سعرها مناسب ومتوفرة ولكم الشكر على المعونه


----------



## أم نبأ (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرائع والمهم جدا


----------



## المنسي2 (7 يناير 2011)

*شكراا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيراا

ونتطلع المزيد منكم*


----------



## aboahmad3 (17 يوليو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً فقط اردت ان اعرف كيفية حساب مقدار التلوث في الماء اي الطريقة التي استطيع بها حساب نسبة التلوث في الماء ولكم وافر الشكر والأمتنان


----------

